# Sunblock that works?



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

What sunblock do you use that actually works?

I was using coppertone oil free. I combined that with my European sunblock (one layer of each) and have not burned all summer.

Only now they have discontinued the oil free version. I read the reviews online and thought i would try the equate brand which has the same ingredients. It was a total failure. Not only did i burn, my skin is peeling! I think the equate brand either sweated off or they fudged the ingredients. I even put on an extra thick layer- enough that i was wiping it off with my towel after i went inside. Total failure. I'm burnt.

I didn't even go swimming. Just riding in the shade! I think i will be asking for a refund.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I use Banana Boat Sport in the SPF30 or higher is best for me ....


Unless you buy a sweat resistant sun-protection it is gone in little time, shade or not.
Even what I use... if out more than an hour reapply, keep shoulders covered, wear a brimmed hat, sunglasses and I ride in pants...
Knees exposed, lower legs exposed on me is terribly painful.
I burn, peel, burn & peel too so am very careful what I use. :smile:
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I think what we sometimes use is also Banana Boat but it is the zinc/titanium dioxide babyboat. My preference is zinc o ly but that is harder to find. Fewest ingredients as possible too or I find I react to what the carrier is.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

I use Coppertone's zinc oxide variety (waterbabies or sensitive - same ingredients, one is normally cheaper than the other).
Yes I get pretty ghostly white, but I didn't burn in a loooooong time (kock on wood). I really had good luck with with thinksport as well - but with the amounts I use it got quite expensive. 

But most of the time I am all bundled up with long sleeves and a hat...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I can't say for me personally, I just use whatever I have in stock because I am naturally darker complected and don't burn easily. For my pink skinned horses I use Banana Boat or Hawaiian Tropic 30 or 50 SPF, sweat resistant. My stallion doesn't like the smell of Equate or NoAd or other generics. I buy the ones that smell like coconut and he will tolerate me putting them on him. The pink skinned, bald faced horses will burn in a hot wind and peel, so we're pretty religious about putting it on and haven't had a burned horse in several years.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I use Banana Boat 50SPF, sport. It stays on pretty well & protects me. I do reapply it though.

For my horse, same thing or Coppertone. I apply a little bit of Desitin over it & it stays on longer that way. No burns!


----------

